# Samsung 840 EVO 250GB zu langsam



## noname545 (29. Dezember 2013)

nabend erstmal,
habe heute meine erste SSD eingebaut und Windows 8 installiert. Das System läuft eigentlich relativ schnell, aber irgendwie schafft die SSD nicht die volle Leistung die es eigentlich schaffen sollte. Die Aktuelle Firmware ist drauf, Sata 6Gb/s Kabel ist auch dran, und der AHCI Modus ist aktiviert. Wisst ihr vielleicht woran das liegt? Vill eicht habe ich irgendwas falsch eingestellt

hier mal zwei Bilder:

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2013)

Du hast bei deinem Board 2x SATA 6Gb/s (P67) sowie 2x SATA 6Gb/s (88SE9182).
Die SSD muss an einen Sata 6Gb Port vom P67 Chipsatz.
Das dürfte der weiße sein, bin mir allerdings nicht absolut sicher, da ich das Handbuch net extra runtergeladen habe.


----------



## noname545 (29. Dezember 2013)

der Anschluss ist schon richtig, laut dem Handbuch. Das Programm sagt mir ja auch das die SSD über Sata 3 angeschlossen ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2013)

Sata 3 ist nicht gleich Sata 3.
Hast du meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen?
Du hast an deinem Board 4x Sata 3.
2 davon laufen über den P67 Chipsatz. 2 davon laufen über den 88SE9182 Zusatzchip.
Deine SSD MUSS an einen der Sata Anschlüsse, die vom P67 Chipsatz kommen.

Das Programm liest dir das nicht aus. Höchsten der Geräte Manger, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## noname545 (29. Dezember 2013)

ahh OK, also im Bios musste ich noch den Anschluss aktivieren. 
Jetzt haben sich die Werte verbessert. Ich hoffe mal das die Werte jetzt passen.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2013)

An welchen hast du ihn denn jetzt? Wenn du ihn aktivieren musstest wohl immernoch der falsche.


----------



## noname545 (29. Dezember 2013)

Also im Bios steht Sata 6Gb/s (Grau) Enabled, zusätzlich steht noch die SSD davor. Irgendwie stehe ich jetzt komplett aufm Schlauch


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn dein Kabel an den grauen/weißen Sata Ports dran ist dürfte es passen.


----------



## noname545 (29. Dezember 2013)

erstmals danke für deine hilfe Was hat es denn zu bedeuteten, wenn der iOPS Wert (direktes Lesen) zu niedrig ist? kann man da auch noch was einstellen. Die anderen Werte sind ja soweit IO.
Siehst du ja ganz gut am Bild.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2013)

In Vergleich zu was sind die Iops denn zu niedrig?
Macht die Platte vllt nebenbei noch was anderes? Wie zum Beispiel Updates installieren?


----------



## Cinnayum (29. Dezember 2013)

IOPS hängen nur vom Controller auf der SSD ab. Da kann man von außen nix mehr rumbasteln. Du willst ja deine Daten behalten...


----------



## h242 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Thema mal aufgreifen, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.
Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen für das Betriebssystem eine 840 EVO (120 GB) zugelegt.
Ich wollte nun nicht nochmal komplett das System aufsetzen, habe es also per Migration Tool auf die SSD gebracht.

Die sequentiellen Werte sind absolut in Ordnung, doch die IOPS Werte absolut miserabel.
diese waren anfangs schon nicht die besten, sind aber seit ein paar Tagen, ohne etwas geändert zu haben, rapide eingebrochen.

Auch erscheint es mir, als ob der Rechner nicht mehr ganz so schnell hochfährt bzw. das BS startet wie zu Beginn (auch wenn mir klar ist, daß das nach einiger Zeit etwas nachlässt).

Angeschlossen ist die Platte an einen der Sata-6Gb-Ports meines Crosshair V Formula, lt. Angabe werden alle von der SB950 bereitgestellt (vielleicht sollte ich mal einen anderen Port testen).
Neueste Firmware ist drauf, AHCI schon immer an, der Rapid Mode hat die sequentiellen Werte beschleunigt.
Performance Optimization habe ich direkt zu Anfang durchgeführt, ebenso die OS Optimization (eigentlich auf Maximale Leistung, wird trotzdem immer als Erweitert angezeigt).
Over Provisioning habe ich aufgrund des Platzmangels weggelassen, sofern diese Option was bringen sollte, da ich aktuell 20 GB frei habe.

Anbei auch die Screenshots.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe im voraus.


----------



## RealMadnex (18. Juli 2014)

Deaktiviere den Rapid Mode und nutze als Benchmark bitte mal den AS-SSD-Benchmark.

/Edit


h242 schrieb:


> Angeschlossen ist die Platte an einen der Sata-6Gb-Ports meines Crosshair V Formula, lt. Angabe werden alle von der SB950 bereitgestellt (vielleicht sollte ich mal einen anderen Port testen).


Laut der Produkt Webseite von ASUS wird der eSATA- und ein weitere SATA6Gb/s-Port (Rot) vom ASMedia-Controller bereitgestellt.


----------



## h242 (18. Juli 2014)

Hab ich auch gelesen, rot sind ja alle.
Der einzige  ASMedia ist nicht gewinkelt, die anderen 6 im Block wohl identisch:

ASUS Crosshair V Formula

Vor dem Rapid Mode war es nicht besser, mit AS-SSD habe ich gestern getestet, wollte vorhin nochmal testen, da gabs irgend ne Jit.Debugger-Fehlermeldung.

Ich mach ihn mal aus und füge das Ergebnis gleich ein.


----------



## h242 (19. Juli 2014)

Bei Zugriffszeit Lesen bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

"Could not detect physical drive 3."


----------



## h242 (19. Juli 2014)

Das Umstöpseln auf den ersten SATA-Port hat natürlich nichts gebracht, wie ich es mir schon dachte.

Übrigens ist auch der ASM-Anschluß mit SATA6GB einstell- und ansprechbar lt. Bios.
Heute nochmal mit eingeschaltetem Rapid Mode und die Anzeige auf IOPS.

Da hätte ich auch die alte HDD als BS-Partition lassen können, der Performancegewinn ist so kaum spürbar...

Die could not detect Fehlermedlung erhalte ich weiterhin.


----------



## CemeteryFiller (19. Juli 2014)

Hi, wollte gerade ein ähnliches Thema erstellen diesbezüglich, kann meinem Vorredner leider nicht wirklich helfen...

Meine 840Evo 250GB scheint meiner Auffassung nach auch nicht die angegebenen Werte zu erreichen, hat jemand eine Idee?

LG


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Juli 2014)

@CemeteryFiller
Bei deiner SSD limitiert offenbar der SATA-Controller. Zusätzlich auf das Board gelötete SATA-6Gb/s-Controller, von z.B. Marvell oder ASMedia, haben aufgrund ihrer Anbindung nicht die volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung und limitieren deshalb die sequenzielle Transferrate auf ca. 370 MB/s. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die SSD an so einen Zusatz-Controller angeschlossen hast. Solltest du ein Mainboard haben, das auch einen OnChip SATA-6Gb/s-Controller hat, solltest du die SSD an einen Port dieses Controllers anschließen. Andernfalls musst du dich mit dieser Leistung begnügen.

@h242
Du hast ein paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben, dass du ganz am Anfang die OS Optimization und die Performance Optimization durch das Magician Tool hast durchführen lassen. Hast du vor den "Optimierungen" mal einen Benchmark gestartet? Waren da die Werte noch normal?

Die sogenannten "Optimierungen" des Magician Tools sind mit besonderer Vorsicht zu genießen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dir dieses Tool die Windows-Einstellungen versaut hat und deshalb die Werte so eingebrochen sind. Leider lässt sich das oftmals nicht vollständig rückgängig machen. Lass auch bitte den Rapid Mode ausgeschaltet. Der ist Augenwischerei zumal er bei Leistungsproblemen die Diagnose erschwert. Die sequenziellen Transferraten, die dir bei aktiviertem Rapid-Mode in Benchmarks angezeigt werden, sind nicht die realen Transferraten der SSD.

Hast du, nachdem du das Betriebssystem auf die SSD geklont hast, den Leistungsindex neuer ermitteln lassen? Erst danach kann Windows 7 eine SSD vollständig als solche erkennen und konfiguriert die Dienste entsprechend um. Die "Optimierungen" durch das Magician-Tools sind dann gar nicht mehr notwendig, zumal dieses Programm auch völlig unsinnige Änderungen vornimmt.


----------



## h242 (19. Juli 2014)

Vorher gebencht, ich glaube nicht.
Aber ich hatte ja auch von Anfang an keine volle Leistung, die Werte sind zwischendurch eingebrochen auf etwas über 10% und das war schon ne Weile nach den "Optimierungen".
Dann frage ich mich, wofür sind die Tools, wenn sie genau das Gegenteil bewirken?
Ok, die Performance Optimierung ist eigentlich sinnlos gewesen, da Trim ja schon aktiviert war.
Und die Einstellungen der OS Optimierung sind ja alle übersichtlich aufgelistet, halten sich in Grenzen und greifen eigentlich nicht allzu sehr ins System ein, sie lassen sich über Magician auch wieder zurückstellen oder eben über das BS. 

Ich wollte mein Problem heute auch an Samsung senden - nachdem ich fertig war mit dem Ausfüllen, kam irgendwas mit falsche Anfrage und nochmal neu erstellen.
Da hab ich bald ins Keyboard gebissen.

Den Leistungsindex habe ich gleich anfangs durchgeführt - da steht zwar "nur" 7,8, aber egal - dieser ist ja auch wenig aussagekräftig.

Schlussendlich heißt das Platte nochmal platt machen und nochmal klonen und dann sehen was passiert?
Problematisch ist, daß ich die Platte noch bis zum 26. an Amazon Warerhouse zurücksenden kann, um mein Geld wiederzubekommen.
Habe schon überlegt, dann doch evtll. auf eine 256er zu wechseln und die 120er im Anschluß, nachdem ich Windows auf die größere geklont habe, plattzumachen und zurückzusenden.

Was mir schlußendlich noch einfiele, könnte es an dem mitgelieferten Kabel evtll. hängen, da diese einfachen ja nicht wirklich sonderlich gut geschirmt sein?

Echt ne doofe Situation, aber für den aktuellen Zustand muss ich keine SSD haben, die vielleicht ne Minute schneller ins Windows geht und ansonsten auch nur rumeiert.
Vielleicht hat der Controller ja auch einen Treffer...bei einer neuen SSD würde ich ja sehen, ob das Problem wieder auftaucht, wobei mich ds Getausche schon vorausschauend nervt, glücklicherweise muss man zumindest das BS nicht komplett neuinstallieren (auch wenn das sicher immer sinnvoller ist).

Rapid Mode bringt zumindest bei den sequenziellen Geschichten Geschwindigkeit, zumindest lt. Benchmark.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Juli 2014)

h242 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich heißt das Platte nochmal platt machen und nochmal klonen und dann sehen was passiert?


Ja, genau das heißt das.



h242 schrieb:


> Und die Einstellungen der OS Optimierung sind ja alle übersichtlich aufgelistet, halten sich in Grenzen und greifen eigentlich nicht allzu sehr ins System ein, sie lassen sich über Magician auch wieder zurückstellen oder eben über das BS.


Sie greifen deutlich tiefer ins System ein, als du vielleicht meinst. Abgesehen davon stellt Windows ab der Version 7 schon alles notwendige automatisch ein. Es gibt keinen Grund eine Software weiter im System herumpfuschen zu lassen.



h242 schrieb:


> Was mir schlußendlich noch einfiele, könnte es an dem mitgelieferten Kabel evtll. hängen, da diese einfachen ja nicht wirklich sonderlich gut geschirmt sein?


Möglich ist das schon. Da müssten wir mal die Smart-Werte der SSD checken. Lade dir bitte mal CrystalDiskInfo herunter (die Portable Edition genügt und ist völlig werbefrei), führe es aus und erstelle erstelle eine Screenshot vom Fenster. Achte bitte darauf, dass alle Zeilen und Spalten zu sehen sind.



h242 schrieb:


> Rapid Mode bringt zumindest bei den sequenziellen Geschichten Geschwindigkeit, zumindest lt. Benchmark.


Ja, aber nur in Benchmarks. Die tollen Ergebnisse, die du siehst, kommen aus dem RAM. Der Rapid-Mode ist nichts weiter als ein großer Cache. Die Testdaten der Benchmarks passen nicht selten komplett in diesen RAM-Cache, wodurch diese supertollen Ergebnisse produziert werden. In der Praxis ist der Nutzen weit geringer, manchmal sogar driftet das sogar ins Negative ab (da der Verwaltungsaufwand durch diesen Software-Cache steigt). Hinzu kommt, dass der Rapid-Mode einen riesigen Schreib-Cache beinhaltet. Stürzt der Rechner ab oder fällt der Strom plötzlich aus, ist das Datenverlustrisiko dadurch deutlich erhöht.


----------



## CemeteryFiller (20. Juli 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## CemeteryFiller (20. Juli 2014)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> @CemeteryFiller
> Bei deiner SSD limitiert offenbar der SATA-Controller. Zusätzlich auf das Board gelötete SATA-6Gb/s-Controller, von z.B. Marvell oder ASMedia, haben aufgrund ihrer Anbindung nicht die volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung und limitieren deshalb die sequenzielle Transferrate auf ca. 370 MB/s. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die SSD an so einen Zusatz-Controller angeschlossen hast. Solltest du ein Mainboard haben, das auch einen OnChip SATA-6Gb/s-Controller hat, solltest du die SSD an einen Port dieses Controllers anschließen. Andernfalls musst du dich mit dieser Leistung begnügen.



Jap genau das war es, einen Dank an den hinweisgeber , musste von asmedia SATA auf intel SATA umstecken

windows sagt nun 7,9; as ssd von ~6xx auf ~1000 punkte 

MfG und nochmals danke[/QUOTE]


----------



## h242 (22. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hat sich leider nichts erledigt.

Heute kam die 256 GB Variante der 840 Pro.

Angestöpselt, per Migration Tool geklont, soweit alles gut.

Dann Windows Leistungindex aktualisiert (immer noch 7,8 bei  BS Partition) , AS SSD und Magician Benchmarks durchgeführt - Ergebnis:

Bis auf die sequentiellen schnelleren Werte durch die 256er Pro Variante alles beim alten, ich könnt 

Tja nun weiß ich auch nicht weiter - ich habe im Magician ausser dem Bench nichts durchgeführt (weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob eventuelle Überschreibungen beim Migrieren mit übernommen wurden).

Entweder werde ich nun nochmal Samsung anschreiben, wenn es wirklich an deren Tool liegt, am Board sollte es wohl nicht liegen, BS ebensowenig.

Vielleicht die AHCI Treiber nochmal reinstallieren bzw. aktualisieren?


----------



## RealMadnex (22. Juli 2014)

Wenn du eine verhunzte Windows-Installation auf ein anderes Laufwerk klonst, ist und bleibt die Windows-Installation verhunzt. Was hast du erwartet?

Installiere Windows auf die 840 Pro neu, lass die Finger vom Magician Tool und dann schauen wir mal, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## h242 (22. Juli 2014)

Das ist mir ja eigentlich auch klar.
Das ist aber genau das, was ich nicht vorhatte - der Rechner ist beruflich im Einsatz und ehe ich wieder alles installiert habe, da darf ich gar nicht dran denken. 
Gibts nicht ne andre Variante - Windows reparieren bspw. oder auf nen Wiederherstellungspunkt zurücksetzen, wobei das ja auch nichts an ner versauten Reg oä ändert.
Ansonsten läuft das BS ja problemlos.

Installier jetzt noch mal die Chipsatz-Treiber nach, mal sehen.

Vielleicht werde ich auch zum Test auch das Bios nochmal zurücksetzen.

Edit:

Bios rücksetzen bringt wahrscheinlich sicher nichts.
Letzten Endes wird wohl das System neu aufgesetzt werden müssen, habe sowieso irgendwelche komischen Laderuckler seit dem Umbau und dann ist das System wenigstens entmüllt, die Treiber frisch, ohne Altbestände etc..
Da wird wenigstens das Wochenende nicht langweilig...


----------



## h242 (27. Juli 2014)

So, Windows nun neu aufgesetzt und noch nicht viel installiert, bis auf ein paar grundlegende Treiber.

Die Anfangsperformance startet genauso wie bei der EVO mit rd. 50-60% der eigentlich zu erwartenden Leistung, diesbezüglich hat es gar nichts genutzt.

Ds Bios hatte ich zwischendurch auch mal ergebnislos zurückgesetzt.

Magician habe ich jetzt nur für den Benchmark installiert, ansonsten wir es maximal für ein Firmware Update genutzt.
Und wenn ich mal an Samsung schreibe, wollen die ja sicher die Werte aus der eigenen Software sehen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (27. Juli 2014)

Mit welchem Treiber wird deine SSD angesprochen? AMD_SATA oder MSAHCI? Wenn die Pro auch AO langsam ist, liegt meiner Meinung nach ein Treiberproblem vor. Der Chipsatztreiber ist aktuell?


----------



## h242 (27. Juli 2014)

Na klar sind die Chipsatztreiber die aktuellsten - habe das System ja gerade frisch installiert und mir dazu, wie ich das immer tue, zuerst die aktuellen Treiber gezogen.
Ich bekomme seitens der Chipsatztreiber AHCI bereitgestellt, auch sind noch die obligatorischen Windows AHCI - Treiber automatisch installiert. 
Ich kann mir zwar kaum vorstellen, daß es bezgl. der beiden einen Konflikt gibt, aber weiß es natürlich auch nicht.
Lt. Magician wäre wohl Windows noch auf HDD eingestellt und ich solle die softwareseitige Optimierung durchführen, was ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht tue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mal einen anderen SATA-Treiber für deine SSD testen.
AHCI Friert Downloads ein - ComputerBase Forum
Ob es was bringt, zeigt nur ein Versuch.


----------



## h242 (29. Juli 2014)

Naja, danke für die Hilfe, kann ich mir aber echt nicht vorstellen - ich habe die aktuellsten AMD AHCI-Treiber drauf, welche auch Trim unterstützen und ich vermute, die reinen Windows AHCI Treiber machen da keinen Unterschied.
Superfetch und Prefetch hab ich manuell deaktiviert, hat minmal was gebracht.

Sollte man sonst noch was deaktivieren oder ist das mittlerweile überholt aus den Anfangsjahren der SSDs?

Kanns auch einfach nur damit zusammenhängen, daß es die Systemplatte ist, da sie nebenbei auch noch arbeitet?


----------



## RealMadnex (29. Juli 2014)

h242 schrieb:


> Naja, danke für die Hilfe, kann ich mir aber echt nicht vorstellen - ich habe die aktuellsten AMD AHCI-Treiber drauf, welche auch Trim unterstützen und ich vermute, die reinen Windows AHCI Treiber machen da keinen Unterschied.


Was spricht gegen einfach mal ausprobieren?


----------



## RealMadnex (30. Juli 2014)

Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Beim AMD-SATA/RAID-Controller wurde lange Zeit NCQ standardmäßig deaktiviert, wenn der Controller im RAID-Modus betrieben wird. Eventuell ist das jetzt noch der Fall und auch im AHCI-Modus so. Kontrollieren und umstellen kann man das mit dem RAIDXpert Tool von AMD (siehe Chapter 5 -> Physical Drives -> Physical Drives Settings). Ob es sich auch im AHCI-Modus installieren und verwenden lässt, weiß ich nicht. Müsstest du ausprobieren.

Deaktiviertes NCQ kann verantwortlich für die relativ schlechten IOPS bei dir sein.

Beim Verwenden des Standard-AHCI-Treibers von Windows/Microsoft ist NCQ übrigens definitiv aktiviert.

/Edit
Was das Ergebnis der IOPS auch noch negativ beeinflussen kann, sind die Stromsparmechanismen der CPU. Belaste doch mal einen CPU-Kern mit beispielsweise Prime95 und lass den Benchmark laufen. Wenn das Ergebnis deutlich besser ausfällt, liegt es daran.


----------



## h242 (30. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich weiss, wird NCQ automatisch durch den AHCI-Modus im Bios standardmäßig aktiviert - werde trotzdem mal mit dem Tool schauen, der Registryeintrag soll ja nicht sehr aussagekräftig sein.

Ist lt. CrystalDiskInfo aktiv.

Ich gehe halt mal dankend euren Vorschlägen nach, auch wenn ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen auf Besserung mache, aber die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. 


Ich könnt ja wetten, daß es nur irgend ne simple Sache ist, an ders hängt.

Und diese ist bestimmt dein Tipp mit der Energiesparfunktion, da ich sowas ähnliches auch in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe.

Wahrscheinlich sind also die Benchmarkwerte dementsprechend sowieso nicht so aussagekräftig, solange die Parameter beim seuquenziellen Lesen und Schreiben stimmen.

Werde es trotzdem mal probieren, die CPU unter Last zu setzen (alternativ C'n'Q bspw. zu deaktivieren) und dann nochmal zu benchen.


----------

